# Tarndialer !!!!!!!!



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Auf Seiten von z.B. *Herrn* D. (Kazaabeschiss) erscheint ein neuer Dialer mit netten Tarntools:
Bei der ersten Benutzung erscheint ein nicht konformer Dialer. Nach der ersten Einwahl wandelt sich dieser Dialer in einen fast konformen Dialer um. Sprich: Beim ersten Mal keine Texteingabe für die Bestätigung. Nach Nutzung (wenn man sich dann Beschweren will), ist dieser Dialer plötzlich ein ganz anderer. 

mr.evil spamcop

*[Virenscanner: Vornamen durch "Herrn" ersetzt]*


----------



## KatzenHai (17 September 2003)

Frage an alle Technikversierten:

Eine solche Programmfunktion müsste sich doch eigentlich "an Bord" des Programms befinden - lässt sich so etwas nicht nachträglich auslesen und damit beweisen?

(Laienhafte Erinnerung an Basic á C64:
10 A=1
20 If A=1: Funktioniere böswillig
30 A=A+1
40 If A>1: Funktioniere erlaubt
50 Goto 30
... oder wie??)


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2003)

Grundsätzlich ja, nur sind das leider keine Basic-Programme, sondern teilweise mehrfach
 verschlüsselte kompilierte nicht interpretierte Programme, sonst könnte das ja jeder auslesen. 
So einfach machen die das nicht.  
Die Rückentschlüsselung ist nicht trivial.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2003)

@ mr.evil


Hier findest Du diese Art von Dialer beschrieben und welche Mittel es gibt, dies im einem Gerichtsverfahren, wenn es um das Bezahlen geht, zu beweisen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545



> Es gibt Dialer die bei der ersten Einwahl ohne das Anzeigen von Kosten im Hintergrund ablaufen. Sie sind selbst im Taskmanager, einer Funktion des Betriebssystems, das automatisch alle ablaufenden Prozesse auf dem PC anzeigt, nicht als aktiv zu erkennen. Bei folgenden erneuten Aufrufen zeigen sie die Kosten ordnungsgemäß an und laufen auch nicht mehr verborgen ab.


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Wieso "Tarndialer" ? ...

Wenn ich den Dialer downloade kommt bei mir immer die Abfrage "Bitte geben Sie OK ein ..."     Nur wenn ich mehrfach vorher auf der Webseite der Installation zugestimmt habe kommt das Fenster nicht ... ?  .. Was ist daran Tarnung?

@ mr.evil ???


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso "Tarndialer" ? ...
> 
> Wenn ich den Dialer downloade kommt bei mir immer die Abfrage "Bitte geben Sie OK ein ..."     Nur wenn ich mehrfach vorher auf der Webseite der Installation zugestimmt habe kommt das Fenster nicht ... ?  .. Was ist daran Tarnung?
> 
> @ mr.evil ???



Bist du von der "Dialertruppe"? Oder woher kennst Du so schnell den Downloadlink?
Es ist wie evil sagt: 1.Start kein Text. 2.Start über Desktop kommt ein Textfeld. Das ist nicht nur Tarnung. Das ist Vorsatz.

Ronny


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

@Ronny B.


Da geb ich dir Recht. Der Vorsatz besteht darin ein ungewolltes Verbinden zu unterdrücken.

Es soll ja Dialer geben , das heist der Button immer Verbinden, ..  egal ob auf der Webseite zugestimmt wurde oder nicht - egal ob der Dialer als exe gedownloadet wird ...


----------



## dvill (17 September 2003)

Mich erinnert die Diskussion an

http://jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=1ebcae8e5eef7b4e1e7919b6d7df64a4&threadid=30977

Die Quelle ist erfahrungsgemäß sehr flüchtig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Allerdings sollte hier der Verbraucher alle Karten in der Hand halten. Ein derart funktionierender Dialer würde nie von der Regulierungsbehörde zertifiziert werden. Damit besteht hier kein Zahlungsanspruch! 

Dank Hash Wert hat auch der Dialeranbieter später keine Möglichkeit, zu behaupten, ein anderer, registrierter Dialer hätte die Kosten verursacht!


----------



## dvill (17 September 2003)

Leider sind die Zusammenhänge nicht so klar.

Die Registrierung ist kein Qualitätssiegel und schon lange keine Zertifizierung. Die RegTP prüft nur die Minimalvoraussetzungen ab.

Die Verantwortung bleibt voll beim MWD-Anbieter. Auch registrierte Dialer können unter bestimmten Bedingungen unzulässige Verhaltensweisen zeigen. Für die Gesetzmäßigkeit ist das ganze Angebot zu sehen, von der Werbung über den Dialer bis zu den Informationspflichten. Das prüft die RegTP ohnehin nicht.

Dem Dialer können geheime Parameter mit auf den Weg gegeben werden, die man bei dem Registrierungsexemplar bei der RegTP natürlich nicht mitgibt. So leicht geht das.

Die vielfältigen in

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1528428

genannten Manipulationsmöglichkeiten gelten in vollem Umfang für registrierte Dialer. Die Registrierung definiert keine Sicherheit gegen Windows-Fernsteuerung, siehe

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=847952&d=90&a=1&t=1558627.

Die Registrierung erlaubt nur, zwei exe-Dateien gegebenenfalls als gleich zu erkennen, ohne Informationen über die internen Abläufe zu haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Die Behauptungen von mr.evil sind das eine, das technisch machbare das andere. Interessenhalber bin ich mal auf eine der üblichen Sites gesuft und konnte feststellen, dass Gast nicht schief lag.
Auch bei mir zeigte sich der Dialer von seiner ordentlichen Seite und es gab (dokumentiert per Überwachungstool) keine anderen Dialer, die sich außerdem einnisteten und automatisiert online gingen.
Die Kazaa.exe habe ich mal mit dem RegTP-Tool hinsichtlich des Hashwertes geprüft - der stimmt überein.
Also - wo liegt hier das Problem, was ist falsch und was ist durch eine Betrugsabsicht passiert?
Ein Screenshot soll zudem für Aufklärung sorgen - lieber dvill, was ist daran auszusetzen?
Erstaunlich finde ich nur die Tatsache, dass sich im Hintergrund die 1md-Site öffnet und diese nicht mit dem üblichen Stardialer von Mainpean bestückt ist sondern über den QuestNet-Dialer via Global-Netcom läuft.
Blöd finde ich allerdings nach wie vor, dass sich die Seite (1md) in voller Fenstergröße öffnet und die Taskleiste verdeckt wird - das muss erstmal jemand kapieren, der seinen neuen Aldi-Rechner erstmals online schickt.
Allerdings verweise ich auch auf den deutlichen Hinweise auf der Website von ka***-dow****, der auch in der folgenden Abbildung, links neben dem Dialer, zu sehen ist.


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

@devill
Das Preisgefüge habe ich selbst auch noch nicht überrissen - wie soll da ein Aldi-User ahnungsvoll einem Vertrag zustimmen?


----------



## dvill (17 September 2003)

@ anna

Ich verstehe das Posting so, dass es genau um den anderen Dialer geht, der die Kazaa-Beute einfahren soll.

Die Anzeige eines Hashwertes heißt nicht, dass der Dialer registriert ist. Der Hashwert wird nicht zugeteilt, er rechnet sich als eine Art Quersumme aus der exe-Datei.

Den Hashwert kann man angeben für Dialer, die nur zur Registrierung vorgelegt werden. Das sieht dann schon mal "echt" aus. Wenn die Kunden das nicht merken, wird jedenfalls Umsatz gemacht.

Die frohe Botschaft der erfolgreichen Registrierung ist zumindest noch nicht verkündet:

http://www.mainpean.de/wochennews/

Da bleibt die Zeit irgendwie stehen ...

Die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten habe ich allgemein in Erinnerung gerufen. Das war kein konkreter Bezug zu dem hier erwähnten Beispiel.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Uwe1 (17 September 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an alle Technikversierten:
> 
> Eine solche Programmfunktion müsste sich doch eigentlich "an Bord" des Programms befinden - lässt sich so etwas nicht nachträglich auslesen und damit beweisen?
> (Laienhafte Erinnerung an Basic á C64:
> ...


 Trifft sinngemäß den Kern.  :thumb:  

Fehlen vielleicht nur noch folgende Befehlszeilen: (im C64-Basic nicht so einfach zu implementieren)

```
21 IF A=1 erfolgreich [Funktioniere böswillig]: lösche alle diesbezüglichen Nachweise:GOTO 30
22 IF Nutzer macht Restart:GOTO 30
23 GOTO 20 (!?)  (versuchs nochmal)
```

mfg (habe auch noch einen funktionierenden "Brotkasten")


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> @ anna
> Ich verstehe das Posting so, dass es genau um den anderen Dialer geht, der die Kazaa-Beute einfahren soll.


@Dietmar
Jetzt habe ich mich mit zwei Rechnern (98/XPpro) mehr als eine Stunde redlich bemüht reingelgt zu werden. Entweder bin ich zu doof oder zu gut für die Möglichkeiten, die sich mir nicht boten. Aber einen Persilschein stelle ich trotzdem nicht aus - tonnos und M. werden meine berechtigten Zweifel verstehen!
*[Virenscanner: Und wieder mal einen bestimmten Vornamen gelöscht]*


----------



## dvill (17 September 2003)

@ anna

Für eine erfolgreiche Registrierung muss ein durch den Hashwert eindeutig zu identifizierender Dialer bei der RegTP eingereicht werden und dort die Minimalbedingungen erfüllen.

Ein einfaches "Ja, weiter" reicht z.B. nicht aus. Dazu muss der MWD-Anbieter eine schriftliche Erklärung hinterlegen, dass er die Gesetzmäßigkeit garantiert und wie er zu erreichen ist. Das ist ein wesentlicher Gesichtspunkt. Vor wenigen Tagen hatten nur 9 Dialer diese Hürde genommen.

Die Spitzenreiter unter den kostenlosen Zugangstools gehören scheinbar nicht dazu.

Das konkret angesprochene Verhalten bezieht sich auf den anderen Dialer aus dem Kazaa-eMüll-Imperium. Da gibt es massenhaft untereinander verlinkte Seiten zur Erlangung des hohen Pagerankings ohne adäquate Informationsinhalte.

Bei diesem anderen Dialer will mr.evil, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, Merkwürdigkeiten bemerkt haben. So verstehe ich das. Vielleicht erfahren wir ja mal mehr.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verantwortung bleibt voll beim MWD-Anbieter. Auch registrierte Dialer können unter bestimmten Bedingungen unzulässige Verhaltensweisen zeigen. Für die Gesetzmäßigkeit ist das ganze Angebot zu sehen, von der Werbung über den Dialer bis zu den Informationspflichten.



Wie man den eMüll - möglichst ohne Kundeninformation - richtig bewirbt (nämlich so, dass die 'Kunden' die Fenster nur mit ALT+F4 schließen können):

h**p://www.dialermagazin.de/dialerwerbung.php

_Link deaktiviert, da die weiterführenden Links Dialer bereithalten tf/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

Zitat anna:


> Aber einen Persilschein stelle ich trotzdem nicht aus - tonnos und M. werden meine berechtigten Zweifel verstehen!


Seit wann gibt es in diesem Forum "Persilscheinaussteller" für Dialerproduzenten? Das kannte ich noch nicht. Riecht auch eher nach Selbstinszenierung. Das hat dieses Forum gerade noch gebraucht...Mainpean und "erleuchtete Persilscheinaussteller" schieben einander Artigkeiten zu... irgendwie wird mir übel. Sub Dialer If... then go to...End Sub.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

@Gast
Da ich mich hier im Forum schon seit längerer Zeit aufhalte, bezieht sich das mit dem Persilschein auf Postings längst vergangener Tage, nach dem Motto: "was interessiert mich heute, was ich gestern gepostet habe". Den Bezug zu den vorherigen Aussagen können diejenigen, die mich persönlich kennen, und diejenigen, die schon länger mitlesen, ganz gut einnorden.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 September 2003)

Ähem ... Hallo??

Interessante Strategie: Sähe Zwietracht zwischen die Guten, dann siegt das Böse.

Könntet Ihr bitte eure persönlichen Differenzen, Eitelkeiten, Zweifel etc. OffTopic oder per PN klären? Zum Thema und zum Selbstdarstellung dieses Forums ("Frisch Geschädigter möchte umfassend informiert werden und nicht eine 15-Uhr-RTL2-Talkrunde erleben") passen persönliche Angriffe nicht.

Und @Gast:
Es kommt mehrheitlich negativ an, wenn nicht registrierte User sich ohne weitere Begründung an Usern auslassen, deren Kompetenz seit mehreren Monaten deutlich geworden ist. Anna stellt natürlich keine Persilscheine für irgendwelche üblen Dialerproduzenten aus - Anna differenziert nur. Auch wenn manche das ungerne lesen: Ein Dialer ist nicht per se unmoralisch, auch nicht, wenn er von einer Fa. kommt, die schon mal aufgefallen ist.


----------



## dvill (18 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Aber einen Persilschein stelle ich trotzdem nicht aus - tonnos und M. werden meine berechtigten Zweifel verstehen!


Ich bringe mal Beispiele von heute, warum bei den bekannten Anbietern kostenloser Zugangstools Zweifel immer berechtigt sind.

Viele Anfänger lassen sich den Rechner von Experten einrichten. Diese gönnen den Anfängern bessere Lesbarkeit der Systembefehle und Iconbeschriftungen, indem sie die Größe der Systemschrift etwas größer einstellen.

Diese Anfänger sehen dann in der Tat nur kostenlose Zugangstools, wie das angefügte Bild zeigt. Auch der Pflichtbutton "Abbrechen" ist nicht klar erkennbar.

Soll heißen: Die technische Unzulänglichkeit der Software führt zu Fehlanzeigen, die die Preisinformation unlesbar und den Dialer damit ungesetzlich macht.

Beschwerden an die RegTP sind dringend geboten, damit das Zeug nicht noch irrtümlich registriert wird, obwohl die Mindestanforderungen verfehlt werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Uwe1 (19 September 2003)

*Schriftarten etc.*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ...Viele Anfänger lassen sich den Rechner von Experten einrichten. Diese gönnen den Anfängern bessere Lesbarkeit der Systembefehle und Iconbeschriftungen, indem sie die Größe der Systemschrift etwas größer einstellen.
> 
> Diese Anfänger sehen dann in der Tat nur kostenlose Zugangstools, wie das angefügte Bild zeigt. ...
> 
> ...



 Exakt formuliert. Wir hatten bezüglich dieses Themas auch schon einen kurzen Disput:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2403

Meine Meinung hat sich nicht geändert: Die Preisangabe für Mehrwertdienste muss unabhängig von den Windows-Systemeinstellungen für Schriftarten etc. für den Nutzer eindeutig erkennbar sein, da sonst (dvill)... die Mindestanforderungen verfehlt werden.


mfg


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (19 September 2003)

Es spielt keine Rolle, wie viele PCs mit größerer Systemschrift eingestellt sind und ob andere Programme auch schlecht programmiert sind.

Ich selbst habe einige PCs eingerichtet mit großer Auflösung und größerer Schrift wegen besserer Lesbarkeit. Das ist legitim und eine nützliche Ergonomieeinstellung.

Es geht darum, ob ein Vertrag zustande kam oder nicht. Fehlende oder undeutliche Pflichtangaben stehen einem gültigen Vertrag entgegen.

Der genannte Dialer zeigt über alle Versionen, soweit ich es überblicke, bei größerer Systemschrift die Preise gegebenenfalls nicht korrekt an.

Die Preisinformation ist keine neue Forderung. Bisher Geschädigte sollten ihre Systemeinstellungen dokumentieren und haben bei größerer Systemschrift gute Zusatz-Argumente zur Abwehr der Forderung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es spielt keine Rolle, wie viele PCs mit größerer Systemschrift eingestellt sind und ob andere Programme auch schlecht programmiert sind.
> 
> Ich selbst habe einige PCs eingerichtet mit großer Auflösung und größerer Schrift wegen besserer Lesbarkeit. Das ist legitim und eine nützliche Ergonomieeinstellung.
> 
> ...





Ja ja. Und wenn der Dialernutzer eine Sonnenbrille getragen hat, brauch er auch nicht zahlen........weil Preis nicht gesehen. Soooo ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

Notorischer Nörgler schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja. Und wenn der Dialernutzer eine Sonnenbrille getragen hat, brauch er auch nicht zahlen........weil Preis nicht gesehen. Soooo ein Schwachsinn.



Seh ich auch so. Kein Softwarehersteller der Welt kann dafür garantieren, dass seine Software unter jeder denkbaren Konfiguration läuft. Software muß nur mittlerer Art und Güte sein.

Wenn der Kunde seinen PC abenteuerlich konfiguriert und infolge dessen die Hälfte nicht mehr sieht, fallen diese Umstände in den Wirkungsbereich des Kunden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 September 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich auch so. Kein Softwarehersteller der Welt kann dafür garantieren, dass seine Software unter jeder denkbaren Konfiguration läuft. Software muß nur mittlerer Art und Güte sein.
> 
> Wenn der Kunde seinen PC abenteuerlich konfiguriert und infolge dessen die Hälfte nicht mehr sieht, fallen diese Umstände in den Wirkungsbereich des Kunden.



Exkrement...

Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten?
Wenn Ich Software "herstelle", dann kann ich das nicht garantieren. Wenn meine Software aber dazu dienen soll, rechtswirksame Verträge abzuschließen, muss ich auch dafür sorgen, dass sie wenigstens den formaljuristischen Voraussetzungen genügt. Kann ich das wegen der "abenteuerlichen Konfiguration" nicht garantieren, sollte ich die Finger davon lassen...


----------



## AmiRage (19 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verstellen der Größe der Systemschriftart ist schon deshalb aus meiner Sicht unprofessionell und nur ultima ratio, weil es mit vielen Standardanwendungen danach Probleme mit der Darstellung gibt.


Das einzige unprofessionelle ist hier wohl Windows bzw. die Programmierung der entsprechenden Programme, da es/sie nur oberflächlich font-sensitiv ist/sind.

Und gerade bei den immer mehr Verbreitung findenden LCD-Monitoren mit fester Auflösung kann man so nur zwischen niedrigerer, interpolierter Auflösung mit Standardschriften oder fester Auflösung mit vergrößerten Systemschriften wählen, was beides unzureichend ist. Aber im Notfall wird man wohl die Systemschriften vergrößern.

Dass selbst Microsoft-Programme feste Schriftgrößen verwenden, ist wirklich mehr als lächerlich. Da ist ein Amiga von vor 15 Jahren noch fontsensitiver.

Aber zurück zum Thema Dialer: Wenn die Programmierer des Dialer wollten, wie sie könnten, dann wäre diese Diskussion hinfällig.


----------



## AmiRage (19 September 2003)

Notorischer Nörgler schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja. Und wenn der Dialernutzer eine Sonnenbrille getragen hat, brauch er auch nicht zahlen........weil Preis nicht gesehen. Soooo ein Schwachsinn.


Stimmt, das ist wirklich Schwachsinn.


----------



## dvill (19 September 2003)

Also: Schriftgrößen, Farben, Desktopeinstellungen sind keine abenteuerlichen Fehlkonfigurationen, sondern frei einstellbare Parameter, die der User nach Belieben wählen darf.

Damit kommen unzählige Programme zurecht und PC-User können Online-Banking, Fahrplanauskünfte, Reisebuchungen usw. usf. in der Regel treffsicher bedienen.

Bedienungsfehler tauchen immer nur bei kostenlosen Zugangstools auf, die erkennbar vorsätzlich mit "schlechter Ergonomie" ausgestattet werden.

Wesentliche Programminformationen gehören nicht auf Fensterränder. Desktopeinstellungen kann der Benutzer nach Belieben wählen. Die Programmierer sind für die korrekte Arbeitsweise ihres Programm verantwortlich.

Die Folgen stümperhafter Trickserei gehen jedenfalls nicht zu Lasten eines Betroffenen. Da bin ich ganz sicher.

Wer bei legitimen Systemeinstellungen die Preisinformationen nicht erkennen konnte, sollte diesen Mangel in seiner Verteidigung klar und deutlich ansprechen, und er wird dies vor Gericht auch nachweisen können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (19 September 2003)

Ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Die virtuellen Drückerkolonnen bekommen für die Anwerbung eines Opfers durchschnittlich mehr als 80% Umsatzbeteiligung.

Das jeweils angebotene "Produkt" ist also schon deshalb weitestgehend wertlos. Die bezahlte Arbeit besteht darin, die Leute in die Falle zu locken.

Das sollte dann wenigstens korrekt erfolgen. Wenn Opfer für z.B. Irrtümer von 6 Sekunden Länge mit 80 Euro zur Ader gelassen werden sollen, sollten Geschädigte mindestens ebenso erbarmungslos auf korrektem Umgang mit geltendem Recht bestehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AmiRage (19 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der allererste Schritt ist auch bei LCD Monitoren, die zur Auflösung passende Wiederholfequenz einzustellen. Der oft voreingestellte Standard von 60Hz ist Blödsinn. Meist reicht eine Erhöhung der Wiederholrate auf 72 Hz.
> Für die meisten Flats gibt es im Handbuch empfohlene Grundeinstellungen, die bei Standardschriftgröße für 90% der Anwender ausreichend sind.


Was hat die Wiederholrate mit der festen Auflösung zu tun? Auch wenn man die Wiederholrate verändern könnte, was bringt dies für das Verhältnis zwischen Schriftgröße und Auflösung?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Apfel ist keine Birne. Ein Amiga ist keine Software, sondern ein Computer. Erkläre mir bitte, welche Hardware 'fontsensitiv' ist.


Oh, ein Klugscheisser ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zur Klarstellung - der Text ist nicht von mir, da ist dem Gast wohl was beim editieren ausgekommen.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 September 2003)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

Der Windows-Info-Fehlerdienst öffnet graue Kästchen, links ein gelbes Warnsignalschild, in der Mitte Text und unten Buttons. Trotz intensiver Herumpfuscherei mit allen Einstellungsvarianten ist es mir (Windows2000Pro SP3) nicht gelungen, dieses Fenster unlesbar zu bekommen.

Seriös könnte also z.B. sein, diese Funktionalität mit zu nutzen. Oder?


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Beschwerden an die RegTP sind dringend geboten, damit das Zeug nicht noch irrtümlich registriert wird, obwohl die Mindestanforderungen verfehlt werden.


Sollte ein Dialer nicht bei der RegTP registriert sein, braucht der Endkunde nichts zu bezahlen!!!!! Die Mindestanforderungen werden in dem Zulassungsverfahren der RegTP geprüft. Unter Vorlage des Dialers, Angabe der Zielrufnummer lt. Rechnung und das Ganze mit dem Formular der RegTP erhät der User innerhalb 10 Tagen eine entsprechende Bestätigung der zuständigen Behörde.
Zur Erinnerung - das neue Gesetz und der Handlungsspielraum gilt erst seit dem 15.08.03. Sollte der Endkunde mit irgendeinem Produkt konfrontiert worden sein, dass der RegTP nicht vorliegt, dann besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch - Schreiben der RegTP in Kopie an den Rechnungssteller und der Kas is bissn!

@devill  - Diskussion über Schriftarten und dergleichen ist eigentlich uninteressant. Ernstgemeinte Vorschläge sollten der RegTP für Nachbesserungen des neuen Gesetzes vorgelegt werden.


----------



## AmiRage (19 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Diskussion über Schriftarten und dergleichen ist eigentlich uninteressant.


Aha, wenn Du das sagst, dann wird das wohl so sein. Darf man aber auch wissen, warum eine Diskussion diesbezüglich uninteressant ist, z.B. als Grundlage für einen "ernstgemeinten Vorschlag"?


----------



## technofreak (19 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @dvill  - Diskussion über Schriftarten und dergleichen ist eigentlich uninteressant.
> Ernstgemeinte Vorschläge sollten der RegTP für Nachbesserungen des neuen Gesetzes vorgelegt werden.



Merkwürdig , ich war bisher (vielleicht naiven) der Meinung bei der RegTP wären Fachleute beschäftigt, die über die 
Funktionen von Windows-Oberflächen und User-Interfaces wenigstens die wichtigsten Grundlagen wüßten.
Es scheint aber so, daß dort noch blutigere Laien beschäftigt sind, als die die, die abgeschröpft werden.
Ansonsten kann ich mir den Hinweis auf "ernstgemeinte" Verbesserungsvorschläge an die RegTP nicht erklären. 

tf


----------



## dvill (19 September 2003)

@ anna

Das ist keine Diskussion über Schriftarten.

Unter der Voraussetzung, dass Verbraucher von ihrem Recht Gebrauch gemacht haben, ihre Desktopeinstellungen persönlich optimal eingestellt haben, erfüllt ein weit verbreiteter Dialer die neuen Minimalanforderungen, den älteren Kodex des Gewerbes sowie das geltende Recht nicht. Das ist der Punkt.

Das ist hier schon erwähnenswert und für Geschädigte ein wichtiger Hinweis.

Nach den bekannten Erklärungen der RegTP, z.B. unter

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1574654

waren vor wenigen Tagen erst 9 Dialer registriert. Der Wildwuchs hält bis heute weitgehend an. Die RegTP sollte auch auf offensichtliche Mängel an verbreiteten Dialern hingewiesen werden (habe ich wenigstens schon getan), um die Überprüfung der Minimalanforderungen zu unterstützen.

Als Dialer wird ein MWD-Angebot gezählt mit dem zugehörigen (kostenlosen) Zugangstool. Verantwortlich ist der MWD-Anbieter, also der, der den (zumeist wertlosen) Inhalt (teuer) anbietet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man aber auch wissen, warum eine Diskussion diesbezüglich uninteressant ist, z.B. als Grundlage für einen "ernstgemeinten Vorschlag"?


 dvill hat schon Vorschläge an die RegTP unterbreitet und da ich die Qualität seine Arbeit kenne und schätze, halte ich nur diesen Weg für geeignet. Die Diskussion hier mitten im Thread, wo eigentlich einer Hilfe erwaret hatte, zerpflückt nur das Thema und deshalb denke ich, das eben diese Diskussion hier eher uninteressant ist, da für den Einzelfall nicht konstruktiv.

@tf - siehe PN.


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

Die Regtp wird sich auf jeden Fall nicht mit "zumeist wertlosen" Inhalten beschäftigen. Das ginge dann ja auch zuweit. Die Regtp ist ja auch kein "Zentralkomitee".

The Bang


----------



## technofreak (19 September 2003)

The Bang schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regtp wird sich auf jeden Fall nicht mit "zumeist wertlosen" Inhalten beschäftigen. Das ginge dann ja auch zuweit. Die Regtp ist ja auch kein "Zentralkomitee".
> 
> The Bang



Und was will uns der "Dichter" mit diesen nebulösen Andeutungen sagen?


----------



## dvill (19 September 2003)

Zur Sortierung des Gesagten:

Die RegTP kümmert sich um technische Fragen und um die Minimalvoraussetzungen. Wenn bekannte Dialer diese unter gegebenen Umständen nicht erfüllen, kann ein solcher Hinweis für die Prüfer nützlich sein. Alles andere gehört dort nicht hin.

Mein Hinweis auf die zumeist wertlosen Inhalte, der aus den Erfolgsprämien für die Werber von über 80% am Umsatz folgert, geht in Richtung Geschädigte. Diese sollten sich nicht nur im eigenen Interesse, sondern auch als Verpflichtung gegenüber dem Gemeinwohl bestmöglich dem Vollzug des Schadensfalls widersetzen.

Technische Mängel am kostenlosen Zugangstool bieten einen Ansatzpunkt, einen von vielen.

Dietmar Vill


----------

